# Some photos of my work



## IP1972 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a few samples....I'll post more later. Can't find any work here in the Pensacola area at ALL.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate those kind of ****** windows.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

IP,
Are you working on your own?
Your work looks pretty good!
Do you advertise locally?

Checkout: www.paintermatch.com and there other painter referral/lead type websites that may work.


----------



## IP1972 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken S. said:


> IP,
> Are you working on your own?
> Your work looks pretty good!
> Do you advertise locally?
> ...


I did these on my own by word of mouth. Right now I don't have the cash to advertise. I have worked under someone for some yrs but, is ill and no longer works. I've looked for jobs in the surrounding area from Mobile Al - Crestview and Panama City. That's how desperate I am for work! Thanks for the reply and compliment!


----------



## IP1972 (Oct 25, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I hate those kind of ****** windows.


LOL tell me about it!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work IP :thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Yellow wall to white ceiling is tight.:thumbsup:


----------

